
Happy SysAdmin day – Have an IT themed adult coloring book from Device42 - mattaltieri
http://www.device42.com/sysadmin-day-giveaway
======
mattaltieri
Happy SysAdmin day, HN! To celebrate, we at Device42 are giving away our adult
coloring book, designed with the help of fellow Sysadmins on Reddit
/r/sysadmin & HN, and illustrated by us here at Device42. The design thread:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4gtkeh/share_your...](https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/4gtkeh/share_your_ideas_for_an_itfocused_adult_coloring/)

Congratulations & thanks to those users whose ideas helped us illustrate the
book ... You are all already guaranteed your copies (you’ll get a PM!).

First 100 people to fill out the form on our site get a free [printed &
electronic] copy! …anyone who isn't one of the first 100 can still download
the coloring book pdf in its entirety until the end of SysAdmin Day!

Get it HERE: [http://www.device42.com/sysadmin-day-
giveaway](http://www.device42.com/sysadmin-day-giveaway)

Happy Sysadmin Day from your friends at Device42!

~~~
internals
Wow, in concept and execution the artwork is really well done! Thanks for
creating this!

~~~
mattaltieri
Glad you like it! It was a lot of work ... especially getting it ready in time
for SysAdmin day -- but it was also a ton of fun!

I hope you enjoy coloring it :)

